
How to Convince Venture Capitalists You’re an Expert in Artificial Intelligence - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/how-to-convince-venture-capitalists-youre-an-expert-in-artificial-intelligence-39d5edaca290#sdflbg
======
DrScump
This is your third time posting this in a day:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20to%20Convince%20Venture%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20to%20Convince%20Venture%20Capitalists%20You’re%20an%20Expert%20in%20Artificial%20Intelligence&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
RobbieStats
Actually only twice today. But what's your point? There are over a thousand
articles posted to HN every day. Posting a couple times at different hours of
the day gives a better chance of it being seen by different people.

